# Collet storage



## Mtnmac (Jul 22, 2020)

Not exactly tooling, but storage for tooling.  With a small shop, every inch counts.  I needed a place to store my 5C collets and noticed the space under the lathe was unused...  So ordered a set of ball bearing slides from Mcmaster Carr, scrounged up some plywood and came up with a nice storage area for collets.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jul 22, 2020)

Nice,


----------



## pdentrem (Jul 22, 2020)

I like that. The only problem is that my space under is full right to the tray! Currently my collets live in a drawer of the upright tool cabinet next to the lathe.
Pierre


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow man!  I love that!!  Nice job.. easy access, nice heavy looking piece of wood? 
I really REALLY like how you did that.


----------



## mikey (Jul 22, 2020)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Wow man!  I love that!!  Nice job.. easy access, nice heavy looking piece of wood?
> I really REALLY like how you did that.



Well, well, look who it is! Nice to see you posting again, Bernie!


----------



## Mtnmac (Jul 22, 2020)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Wow man!  I love that!!  Nice job.. easy access, nice heavy looking piece of wood?
> I really REALLY like how you did that.


Welded 3/4 angle iron frame, 5/8 AC plywood on top.


----------



## tweinke (Jul 22, 2020)

Excellent use of available space!


----------



## Capt45 (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm going to check the space I have under my Lathe and hopefully work out a shelf.  Probably use the Melamine covered particle board as used in counter tops.  Great tip/project.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 23, 2020)

Perfect! Lots of storage, easy access and protected from chips and debris.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 25, 2020)

mikey said:


> Well, well, look who it is! Nice to see you posting again, Bernie!


Hey Man!  Trying to get back into the groove!


----------



## tjb (Jul 25, 2020)

Very nice!  What kind/size lathe is it?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Mtnmac (Jul 25, 2020)

tjb said:


> Very nice!  What kind/size lathe is it?
> 
> Regards,
> Terry


Enco 12 x 36


----------



## tjb (Jul 25, 2020)

Mtnmac said:


> Enco 12 x 36


Beautiful job!  You made it look factory.

Regards


----------



## Mtnmac (Jul 25, 2020)

tjb said:


> Beautiful job!  You made it look factory.
> 
> Regards


When I bought the lathe, it came with no back to it.  I made one out of the same plywood, 5/8 AC.  Then I took one of the doors off and had the hardware store match the paint.  Used the same paint on the collet storage, it looks nice with the matching paint.


----------



## tjb (Jul 25, 2020)

Mtnmac said:


> "...it looks nice with the matching paint."


Yes, it does!  Your hardware store did a great job of matching the paint.

Good job.

Regards


----------



## firemaker76 (Oct 1, 2021)

Mtnmac said:


> Not exactly tooling, but storage for tooling.  With a small shop, every inch counts.  I needed a place to store my 5C collets and noticed the space under the lathe was unused...  So ordered a set of ball bearing slides from Mcmaster Carr, scrounged up some plywood and came up with a nice storage area for collets.


Excellent idea!  I have a small shop too, so I understand your dilemma.  I've only re-organized my shop 10 times LOL ;-)

-Mitch H.


----------



## mksj (Oct 1, 2021)

Similar idea due to space limitations, but I put mine on the end cabinet on my 1340GT and subsequently they are on the side of one of my tool cabinets.


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 1, 2021)

My approach is similar to the OP’s:


----------



## Brento (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh i love that @jwmelvin


----------



## jwmelvin (Oct 1, 2021)

Brento said:


> Oh i love that @jwmelvin



Thank you. The prior owner had shelves, which I got with the lathe and cut down to make the cart, so all the holes were there and labeled. It worked out pretty well and the vinyl covers keep everything clean.


----------



## Brento (Oct 1, 2021)

Yea i want to do that for some stuff as well bc of the chips flying.


----------



## mcostello (Oct 1, 2021)

Yard sale medicine cabinet for $2.


----------



## tjb (Oct 1, 2021)

mcostello said:


> Yard sale medicine cabinet for $2.


Bet you were shocked when you got home, opened the door and found all those collets in there.  Lucky.


----------



## Brento (Oct 1, 2021)

mcostello said:


> Yard sale medicine cabinet for $2.


Thats not where i left my toothbrush


----------



## mcostello (Oct 2, 2021)

New mission? Filling up all those empty holes.


----------



## Mtnmac (Oct 4, 2021)

jwmelvin said:


> My approach is similar to the OP’s:
> View attachment 380403
> 
> View attachment 380404


Very nice.  My chucks live behind the lathe bed near the tailstock end.  I throw a old towel over them to keep chips out. I think I will add a shelf under my collet storage for the chucks, it’s a better place to store them.


----------



## Tim9 (Oct 5, 2021)

I like it. Unfortunately , on my lathe I already have a very used drawer which is almost identical in design as the OP collet drawer. But I can always add a second one for collets under the current drawer. I pretty much have used every available location in my little shop for some sort of storage. Never enough space.


----------

